# Do Un-neutured Males still Mate Neutered Females



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Till has mainly been staying in the house but came home with a horrid bite mark on her neck.

Do un-neutered male cats still try to mate spayed females ?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Before horris was fixed this month he would try it on constantly with Decker and even my moms old old cat. There both fixed but horris would still try it on with him to which he would get smacked in the face or worse my moms cat would go after him


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My entire boy will have his way with boys and girls neautered or not!!!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Our studs definitely try it on with spayed females or neutered boys and tend to want to kill each other.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am guessing she was struggling as it's quite a bite. Males......


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Thanks guys. I am guessing she was struggling as it's quite a bite. Males......


One of our girls has a scar from a bite mark on her ear from one of our studs, she also had a bad eye where he'd caught her! He's obviously not much of a gentleman, she didn't get pregnant either! Mind you he's going to be getting Lursa next and she's a completely different kettle of fish.....serves him right.


----------

